# 22 hornet



## racksntails (Feb 24, 2010)

Picked up a new hornet a while back and am getting ready to start reloading for it. I was just wondering if any of you reload for one. I know every gun is different but just wondering what you guys where using? thanks for the info.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have a hornet. Just wanted to say welcome to the site and a lot of good information can be3 found in a loading manual.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome to nodak. I reloaded for a Winchester model 43 from 1958 to a couple of years ago. One of my boys has that rifle now. I used Sierra 45 gr softpoint with Herc 2400. I just run downstairs and looked at my old Speer manual from that time. Wow have they backed off on the loads.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I've had good luck using the 35 gr. V-Max and H110. They shoot very well out of my CZ.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I also like the Hornady V-MAX 35gr/40gr but over a load of Hodgdon Lil' Gun. 
I've also used Hercules 2400 and H110 with various 45gr bullets and good results.
The problem with 2400 and especially H110 with 45gr bullets and possibly the V-MAX,,,,getting close to maximum
loads will expand the primer pocket and ruin the brass in 2-3 shots out of my TC Contender Carbine.

An excellent small game load in the Carbine is the Remington 50gr PSP over 5grs of 2400 using a small pistol primer... for a 
velocity in the low 1400's.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey spentwings, I have been loading a midrange load with the H110. I have been hoping to make the brass last a bit by doing so. I have not tried the Lil' Gun powder, but have read that is a very good powder for the 22 Hornet. I may have to try it out. Thanks for the idea! :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i have used the lil gun with some 45 speers my father in law had shot good. Kid loves shooting at pdogs with it


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You really can't go wrong Longshot. :thumb: 
I'm able to get an honest 3140 fps with 35gr V-MAX over 13.6gr of Lil' Gun in a 20" barrel.
Accuracy is just as good if not better than other powders, and brass is still usable after 3 but not sure about 4 yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spent, your reduced load is really interesting. I have always thought a 22 caliber of some sort with a fast 1-7 twist shooting something like the 80 gr AMax subsonic with a suppressor would be a lot of fun. I guess there are loads for a 223 that are subsonic which would leave you with more versatility. I have never messed with reduced loads much but always have been interested.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The only problem of course is point of impact when switching to full power loads,,,at least with the archaic
scopes I use.
Rick Jamison had a reduced 22/250 fox load ( Speer 45gr spitz over Hi-Skor 700x 9gr) that supposedly gave close to the 
same point of impact as a Speer 52gr HP over H4895 35gr. But for me, it was 7" low at a 100 although the groups were pretty good.

an old Hornet reduced load development target
Initially went with 2400 6gr but even with the Rem bullet it was to hot for small game.


----------

